# Any EOs for infections?



## Panda (Mar 11, 2007)

I recently got bit by a dog on my finger. I think it has become infected. Are there any EOs or other natural remedies that can help it? I really don't want to have to use antibiotics if I don't have to.


----------



## soapaddict (May 12, 2007)

I know this is an old post, but I figure I would put the info out there. Tea tree oil is very good for this kind of thing I've been using it for years. Also grapefruit seed extract I swear by the stuff can't live without it. Neem works good too, but it's pretty stinky. I make a salve with tea tree, gse & neem and it works great


----------



## mai (Jun 5, 2007)

Myrrh, acts  like a glue and barrier over a wound to prevent infections, but otherwise would use tea tree or lavender.


----------

